# Marty..I've been fishing



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Marty,figured i would catch you on here,and I think you Tom and Kiwi are the only one who reads my posts anyway.:thumbsup: thought you might like to see some pics of these.my 5 year old had me make him the red cars,he loves red.Hope you enjoy.By the way,I joined a cult,they worship blue oysters.
Chris "Auroara reproductions" Rolph
Oh yeah,found a lighted specialty chassis.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not true Drag!! I read them too!!:lol: Those bodies are sweet!!! The turquoise one in the back of the group shot is especially intriguing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking Cars!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Look good Chris, Son has a good eye!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,
Great HI-PO MOPAR colors! Just need a Plum Crazy version. Sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

looking good.how about some ford cars?


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome love the colors!!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Gorgeous stuff Chris ! Wish you had some up on the sale block or better yet .... wish you were again a visitor to the midwest slot show so i could spend some cash on some Dragjet goodies ! 

Bear


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Wow,had no idea,thanks very much for the compliments.I will be selling some when all my sons cars are done,he is quite the task master.I did sneak one on ebay last night,the lemon twist car.Fordcowboy,which ford are you looking for?Also the HOD Grand Prix is next.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone say Grand Prix??? As in Pontiac??? What year??? Now you really got my attention!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

1969,sharp car.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well hey Drag... this Marty thinks they're pretty dang cool too!

100% of Marty's agree!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks collective Marty consortium


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Very nice... and I read ALL your posts! I always look forward to them.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

just atick off topic but , is this dragula the same that cast a beautiful pearl metalflake totronado that i recently got from a cool racer dude? if so i got it sealed in a vault for a date to be named later.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thats me,one in the same.Sorry about the Toro,my casting has improved exponentially.the toro,riv,250,mako and others will be redone this year.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Also the HOD Grand Prix is next.


(perks up) Grand Prix? I will be tuned in and waiting...

and I have a cool metallic green Toronado from you too... this is the one that I built "anatomically correct", with the proper wheels driving it...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sure is good to see you back on the boards Drag. 
Freakin nice cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Mullis (HO Detroit did a nice job having that cuda scaled down from a model masters kit,I am just repopping a legend,but thanks guys!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Chris, It dont matter you do a great job on all the cars you do !!! lendell


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I want to do a proper 64 galaxie <which i have a real 1:1 pagoda green 2 door fully restored> or a nice thunderbolt.i did a specialty chassis T-Bolt that sold well,but i strongly prefer the t-jet as my chassis of choice.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Chris, If your going to do FORDS, how about '61 starliner, '60T-bird, '65Falcon futura, just to name a few.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

A 61 Starliner would be a dream of mine fulfilled,but I cannot as of yet find a suitable starting point.The falcon and bird are kinda ..eh..would rather do a 92 Mustang coupe.My dream cast is a 71 GTO.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

chris, most of us watch quite a bit of stuff on here we just dont comment enough like we should. just my 5 cents worth. 

Richard


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joegri said:


> just atick off topic but , is this dragula the same that cast a beautiful pearl metalflake totronado that i recently got from a cool racer dude? if so i got it sealed in a vault for a date to be named later.


You have a date that is into slot cars?!? KOOL!

One of the Marty's


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

You know I love the MoPars!! And Purple!!

If you ever decide to do an AAR Cuda..........

Marty


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Big red one.*

My son's Cuda.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dragula said:


> My son's Cuda.


The "dog dish" hub caps are a nice touch!! You're son is a lucky little fella!

Marty


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*64 Galaxie?*

Sweet looking Cuda Chris... but I have to ask for pictures of the teaser:
"which i have a real 1:1 pagoda green 2 door fully restored"
64 was a great year for the FoMoCo brand, how about some pics?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Dragula said:


> A 61 Starliner would be a dream of mine fulfilled,but I cannot as of yet find a suitable starting point.The falcon and bird are kinda ..eh..would rather do a 92 Mustang coupe.My dream cast is a 71 GTO.


 
Very nice Chris. Maybe I can shrink a 61 Starliner for ya do you have a diecast you realy like?? Send me a mold of the diecast you want shrunk with the front to rear wheel measurement and I will shrink it for you

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

havent found a worthy diecast yet Roger,but I'll keep looking!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I know where there is one,let me check. I want a '61 also


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris,Your casting is excellent as usual.Its been that way for years.I'd like a cuda in every color.KIWI and me aren't the only one's who read your posts.Your work has just got them speechless.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Tom.


----------

